# Tecumseh Series 1 Carb Question



## bgrantsboyz (Jan 1, 2010)

I cleaned the carb for my snowblower and don't recall how to attach the solid link to the throttle lever, from the governor lever. I've looked in the Tecumseh Manual #692509. Page 32 shows the carb I have (lower right diagram marked Snow King Engines 25 on bottom of diagram), but the solid link to throttle lever connection is hidden from view.
Thank you for any suggestions/helps.
Frigid in Fargo

****Click on "My Photos" to see a picture of the carb linkage I'm talking about.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

The following link may be helpful. http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_640342.asp


----------



## bgrantsboyz (Jan 1, 2010)

*Series 1 Carb*

The link shows an emission compliant carb for a 2-cycle, I've actually got a 4-cycle with a noncompliant carb. My carb is for an H70 Tecumseh.
Thanks for providing the information, though. One less source to track down.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Check around pages 22-25 of the manual in the link below, it might have some info for you. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/..._reference.pdf


----------



## bgrantsboyz (Jan 1, 2010)

HobbyTalk > Small Engine Repair > Small Engine Repair 4-Cycle 
Tecumseh Series 1 Carb Question 
Welcome, bgrantsboyz.
You last visited: 01-13-2010 at 07:23 PM 
Private Messages: Unread 0, Total 0. 
My Settings Help/TOS Members List Calendar New Posts Search Quick Links Log Out 


Search Forums 


Show Threads Show Posts 
Advanced Search 

Quick Links 
Today's Posts 
Mark Forums Read 
Open Buddy List 
FlashChat 
User Control Panel 
Edit Profile 
Edit Options 
Miscellaneous 
Private Messages 
Subscribed Threads 
My Profile 
Who's Online 

Go to Page... 



View First Unread Thread Tools Search this Thread 

#1 01-10-2010, 12:59 AM 
bgrantsboyz 
New Member
iTrader Rating: (0) 
My Photos Join Date: Jan 2010
Posts: 2 

Tecumseh Series 1 Carb Question 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I cleaned the carb for my snowblower and don't recall how to attach the solid link to the throttle lever, from the governor lever. I've looked in the Tecumseh Manual #692509. Page 32 shows the carb I have (lower right diagram marked Snow King Engines 25 on bottom of diagram), but the solid link to throttle lever connection is hidden from view.
Thank you for any suggestions/helps.
Frigid in Fargo


bgrantsboyz 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to bgrantsboyz 
Find all posts by bgrantsboyz 
Add bgrantsboyz to Your Buddy List 

#2 01-11-2010, 02:37 PM 
dehrhardt 
Member
iTrader Rating: (0) 
My Photos Join Date: Apr 2009
Location: Medina, OH
Posts: 17 

The following link may be helpful. http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/...arb_640342.asp


dehrhardt 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to dehrhardt 
Send email to dehrhardt 
Find all posts by dehrhardt 
Add dehrhardt to Your Buddy List 

#3 01-13-2010, 07:22 PM 
bgrantsboyz 
New Member
iTrader Rating: (0) 
My Photos Join Date: Jan 2010
Posts: 2 

Series 1 Carb 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The link shows an emission compliant carb for a 2-cycle, I've actually got a 4-cycle with a noncompliant carb. My carb is for an H70 Tecumseh.
Thanks for providing the information, though. One less source to track down.


bgrantsboyz 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to bgrantsboyz 
Find all posts by bgrantsboyz 
Add bgrantsboyz to Your Buddy List 

#4 01-13-2010, 07:40 PM 
geogrubb 
Elder Statesman
iTrader Rating: (1) 
My Photos Join Date: Jul 2006
Location: St. Louis, Missouri
Posts: 801 

Check around pages 22-25 of the manual in the link below, it might have some info for you. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/..._reference.pdf 

Thanks, Geo. However, I get a 404 file error when I click on your link. Do you know what manual # it references?


----------



## bgrantsboyz (Jan 1, 2010)

Click on "My Photos" to see a picture of the carb linkage I'm talking about.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The manual # is 695933, if you do a Google for Tecumseh 685933 it will show a link to it. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## bgrantsboyz (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Geo


----------



## Smallenginesupp (Jan 19, 2010)

This is the page he was linking to

Go to smallenginesuppliers.com

Click "links"

"Engine specs & line drawing pages"

"Tecumseh"

Then in yellow, in the middle/right of the page is a link called

"Tecumseh Quick Service Reference"

That's the link from the previous post that takes you to a 404 error.

I'd post the link but the forum won't let me as this is my 1st post.


----------



## bgrantsboyz (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks smallenginesupp.


----------



## aaaaex88 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am also looking for a photo of how the linkages are supposed to be hooked up for a h70


----------

